# Absurdly Small Fontanelle (Soft Spot)?



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

My 8 week old baby's soft spot on top of his head is only about 1/4 inch wide and maybe 1/4 inch long. Very different from my first child, and most children's soft spots, and heck, his was twice this size a month ago. Variation of normal, or will I just raise a son with a verrrry tiny head? We'll be the sideshow hit of the nursery school set!

I'll ask about it at the next ped appt, but really, it seems odd.


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

hee-hee

i had these same thoughts myself when bea was a wee one. her front fontanelle was *tiny* and she had none in the back! plus her skull bones overlapped in the back at her neck a bit -it looked a bit odd, lasted for a while and i had many moments of concern.

she's now 6 month and has a perfectly large and round head, so keep the faith.

(fyi, the nurse we see instead of the pedi laughed at me when I brought it up







)


----------



## Neptune2 (Aug 24, 2005)

there are big variation about this. But there are some condition where the fontanelles closes too soon, or are too small, so I think it is a really good idea that you bring this up to your ped. Chnaces are that everything will be fine though
Good lcuk with that!


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

My son's was much larger for longer, but DD has always had a tiny one, and the Dr. has never even mentioned it. Her head circumference is normal, and she's 8mo now. Again, check it out, but don't worry.


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

Both of mine have sported tiny soft spots. My ped just reassured me a few days ago that this is completey okay as long as they have one.

I think that the condition where they close too soon is very obvious quite early.

From what you describe, my baby's soft spot is similarly sized. My toddler had a small one too and I fretted over it and asked every time if it was okay.









Christa


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

the condition where the cranial sutures fuse at too young an age is called craniosyntosis. there's an mdc mama (Past_VNE) whose son has been diagnosed with this and although he has to wear a helmet most of the time, his activity level and development appears to be right on track. i don't know very much about it, though.

~claudia


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

An update: his doc said it was fine, as long as his head keeps growing. And if it doesn't, THEN I'll get to have the teeny-tiny head baby, I guess. Or surgery. Egads, let's go for the keep growing scenario.


----------

